# Elective Visa



## tomandmaje (Sep 26, 2019)

If anyone was approved for an elective visa I'd like to know what health insurance you bought to be approved for the visa.

Thanks,

Maje


----------



## rsetzer99 (Feb 20, 2014)

We had a travel insurance polucy from seven corners. Cost for two was around 3500 for a year. We were able to get nearly half back once we got into the Italian system.


----------



## ElRey2020 (Oct 31, 2019)

I am starting the same process. Is this the insurance company sevencorners.com Another company quoted me 421 USD a month. My wife will have student insurance but we have not heard if it will cover me as well


----------

